# Volcano Shrimp, Opa Ulae



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

I was lucky to get these guys from a friend of mine recently and I can't keep my eyes off the tank now! I have them in their own brackish water tank (sg 1.014) with crushed coral sand and a bit of volcanic rock. I also picked up a sea fan but it's too tall for the tank so I might upgrade the tank too. These guys have some interesting swimming behaviour in round containers but I'm not sure that I could find a cylinder tank?

Anyhow, on to the pictures, here they are on their favorite rock, picking away with their busy hands...




























I have a silly video on facebook too but I don't know how to post it. They are so pretty and small, I'm glad to have gotten them. I remember visiting Hawaii as a kid and _desperately_ wanting one of those "ecospheres" that are sold with them inside but the $50 pricetag was out of my reach at that young age! I now know too that keeping them in a sealed container is a 1-3 year death sentance on a creature that can live 20 years so it's good I didn't then I guess.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Are these from Rene? I like them too but didn't have much luck with mine. I think I kept them at near full strength sw not brackish.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Are these from Rene? I like them too but didn't have much luck with mine. I think I kept them at near full strength sw not brackish.


Yes they are. Visiting her house is so much fun, it's hard to leave empty-handed  Have you seen the geckos? She's got so many cute babies right now...

I've read between 1.008 and 1.016 is ideal? But overall there is not as much info as many other species and they seem quite adaptable. I plan on giving them a few months at 1.014 to see if any of them berry up but I've also read that there is more success, for some, at lower salinitiies so I might split the colony and gradually try some a bit lower. I need to get more volcanic rock next time I'm in Van too, I think they like caves to "do their business" in so that might help too. I would *really* like to get them to breed, it's probably pretty hard on them to be shipped from Hawaii and more captive=bred vs. wildcaught anything is good in my books.

Did you keep yours alone Anthony? They seem delicate, like other animals might find them delicious?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, they were in their own little tank.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

They're cute  Look exactly like very vibrant PFRs :0


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Recent pics, still doing well. I set up 10 at my mother's house and traded another 10 away to a friend for some kilifish, sad to part with that many but the kilifish breeder may have luck breeding there guys and I probably still have 60 or so 

Love 'em! Still haven't seen any berried females thought, they are very active and love their food!


















***STILL ON THE LOOKOUT FOR A CYLINDRICAL TANK FOR THESE GUYS. PM Me if You have something suitable, even a small hexagon! As long as it's glass***


----------

